# My micro brewery dream



## Wilson Brewing Company (21/8/15)

Hi everyone.

So I thought with what I’m getting up to recently I should start a post and document the happenings as someone might be interested in some of the stuff I’m getting up to! I also go by my other username on AHB ‘Pilgrimspiss’.

I’m currently building the dream of starting my own microbrewery in Albany, Western Australia. With full support from the wife which is a must!

It’s been a few years in the making now but it’s starting to move quickly as the energy snowballs and we are hoping to open early next year. 

A little bit of history first. I’ve probably missed a thousand things but this will give you an idea of what we are up to.

I am 32 and married with two young children (3yo and 10 month old). Currently working FIFO to pay for the dream. (Hopefully stop that soon!!)
My wife and I built a large ‘dream home’ on a few acres and realised I’d be working away for the next 15 years to pay for it. So instead of starting a business using my trade I thought I’d start a business using my passion.

I submitted a planning application to the local council and got the ok with ‘conditions’. These conditions made it pretty much impossible to run a brewery.
No public access.
No cellar door sales.
No employees.
No trucking to/from the premise.

So after talking and planning everything through with my wife (she runs a business managing business’s!) for about 6 months, we decided to put the ‘dream home’ all of 18 months old on the market.

We had an offer in 8 weeks. Shit was getting real, really quickly.

We’d identified what we needed to look for in a prospective brewery property but had only just begun looking. It was seeming a bit surreal.

· Power.
· Mains water supply.
· Over 3 acres so we could grow our own hops.
· A large shed / building to start the brewery in.
· A house so we could live in on the premises and run the brewery (way more financially viable).

We started the search.

Lucky a family friend of ours is a local real estate agent of 20 odd years. He was also selling our house.

After searching everything on realestate.com and tip offs from our family friend / real estate agent we still had nothing.
We’d signed the papers to sell our place.

We were looking down the barrel of potentially having to rent if our place settled before we found another place and losing our equity. Then we’d be dead in the water.

While I was at work I was looking through realestate.com and I don’t know how but the first time I had missed it as it was just advertised as an old house that was really expensive.

When I looked closer I realised it was a rundown nursery.

· Older, renovated brick and tile house.
· 700m2 shed with security fencing, carpark, office, toilets.
· 4 acres (1 acre house block, 1 acre shed block and a 2 acre paddock for hops!)
· 5kms from the city centre.
· On a main tourist route.
· Power (Single phase but a good start).
· Mains water.

This place was ticking all the boxes. I was excited!! As I’d dealt with the City council at the previous property I knew exactly who to talk to. (This was really helpful having done the process before).

I got a verbal agreement from the planner and in writing saying ‘The city council would consider an application at this location’.

That was good enough for me. I put an offer on the place about 20% lower than asking price to keep within my budget…..just…..and they bloody accepted it!!

You can’t imagine how happy we were. Everything went fast from here. Within 4 months of putting the ‘dream house’ on the market I was loading a removal truck with my brothers and getting handed the keys to a place I could build my brewery.

There was so many things that could of stopped it happening but it all fell into place at the right time.

So over the couple of years before the property move my wife and I had spent a lot of time on our logo design and business concept, target market, and how we would run a micro-brewery. We’d both had experience in many industries and we believe this has been our success so far.

· I’m a boilermaker that spent some years making stainless steel wine tanks by hand so that was a good start!
· I’d worked production lines in abattoirs.
· I’d worked as a planner and coordinator in oil and gas and iron ore.

· My wife runs her own business helping other business out of financial trouble.
· She has a training and assessing diploma.
· She’d also worked coordination and planning roles in oil and gas and iron ore.

We felt confident.

While living at the ‘dream home’ I’d started to purchase some second hand gear to build our brew house. Stainless steel tanks I could re-purpose. I was aiming for around 5 barrels. I still wasn’t sure exactly how it was going to come together but I had some ‘disposable income’ from working oil and gas so I thought ‘may as well have a crack’. If it turns to poo I’ll have a nice homebrew system!

After moving to the new place we re-assessed the business plan and decided the bare bones structure would be as follows.

· 5 barrel system built by me.
· Producers licence.
· Cellar door tasting and sales.
· Micro production brewery. (I want to make beer and sell cartons and kegs to retailer’s but I didn’t want to run a pub). So Kegs and cartons.
· All Australian produce, utilizing as much local produce as possible.

Once you have a workable space in front of you it really starts to throw images into your mind of where it’s all going to go and how it’s going to fit.

I could see it in my head, now to get it out and into real life.

For the last few years I’d been buying, borrowing, stealing, copying, downloading and listening (podcasts) to ANYTHING related to brewing and starting a brewery. I think this really helped me stay on track and having a lot of info available out of America was a bonus. GET AS MUCH INFORMATION FROM AS MANY DIFFERENT SOURCES AS YOU CAN!! You have to immerse yourself in it 24/7 to have the best chance at a positive outcome.

The main points that continually stuck out from all this information were:

· Whatever you estimate your brewery to cost, ‘double it’.
· Don’t study brewing, study business.
· It costs about $1,000,000 to start a brewery.

Now another Aussie saying is ‘Take everything with a grain of salt’. As I have some spreadsheet knowledge I broke down everything into steps and pieces so I could cost it accurately. To be honest it didn’t turn out to bad. About $100,000 excluding the property we bought.
Looking at the first point, whatever you estimate your brewery to cost ‘double it’, and scoff, as I did. I’d like to try and point out where these costs come from as I didn’t really understand it until I started down the road.

The extra cost comes from the unforeseen expenses. I thought I was pretty good on my capital budget but as I started to update my costs I realized it was quickly blowing out. If you were building your 2nd or 3rd brewery I don’t believe you’d miss these costs and your budget would probably come in bang on.

Some unforeseen expenditures that caught me out:

· Engineering and architectural requirements (hourly rates are pretty damn impressive!!).
· Private Building Certifier.
· Trademarking – This is a good one, I allowed a certain amount then found out its HEAPS more than you think.
· Cool room purchasing costs. (I ended up buying a used 40’ refrigerated container).

Where we are at now (I can see the finish line but it’s still around 6-9 months away) it turns out not too far off the above points!!

· So far we are about $200,000 deep for equipment and setup costs.
· Brewing the beer is the easy part, getting everything done AROUND the beer for the business is way harder.
· Including the brewery, property and startup costs I’m going to be at about $800,000 ($600,000 of that is property)

We wanted to fund the whole thing with our own money (yep, budgeting from hell) and not take any loans other than the bank loan for the property (in case it went tits up, I could still keep a roof over our heads on a ‘local’ wage). After doing the figures including living costs, I realised it was going to take me a while to get the money together but it was do-able. Being a resourceful guy and know lots of people I had managed to infect a fair few people with my dream and passion and I was lucky enough to secure about 30% of the required capital through associates. I utilized a lawyer to develop an agreeable contract that provides the ‘Arms-length’ Lender with an acceptable return. This was a really good move and turbo charged our timeline.


My Brewing History.
I’ve been brewing for about 4 years, started K&K as my cousin brewed BIAB all-grain and I thought if he can do it I’ll have a crack. After about my 10th K&K in a couple of months I researched and built a small RIMS 3 vessel system and started all grain.

HEY PRESTO, first few batches were ok, then I started making REALLY good beer. Took me a while to believe it but after genuine responses and feedback from everywhere I started believing I can make really good beer!!!

I upgraded to larger vessels and stuck with RIMS which I really like now. So I’ve decided to move this over to my 5 barrel system.

OK……

So onto the good stuff.

This is where we are at now. I’m building the brewery while still working FIFO. 2/2 roster really helps here but its hell on the little ones. (They’ll be ok though!).

· Modifying the shed / building to meet BCA, council and RGLWA requirements. What a mission. So much red tape. My council has been great so far.
· Assembling the brewing rig.
· Sorting the power system for the brewing rig.
· Build our 4 head filler / crowner.
· Re-concreting the brewery floor and the public access areas floors.
· Build the bar and bar area.
· Obtaining letters of support for our producers licence application.

Some of the major things we’ve done already.

· We cleaned out and gutted the old nursery garden and shed utilizing ‘family days’ (Busy bees , BBQ and beer for friends and family in exchange for labour).
· Submitted our Planning Scheme Consent Application with local council, this is waiting on the shed works to be finished.
· Got 3 phase power installed (32amp) to run the fridges and our cool room.
· Purchased and transported our ‘power plant’.
· Secured around 30% or required capital from ‘Arms-length Lenders’.
· Purchased majority of our required equipment to brew beer.
· Transplanted and established the first section of our hop yard.

As I said, I’ve probably missed a million things but hey, you don’t have much time to blog when your building a brewery!!
This is pretty much a ‘shoe string’ brewery but I’m following my dream and my passion and I have no hesitation that my wife and I will succeed.
If you’d like to ask any questions about any stage I’ve completed or what I’m doing go right ahead. Comments are welcome as well.

I've attached a random bunch of photos below for you to look at. These are from a few different points this year. I'm writing this on my break at work and will endeavour to upload more 'shiny' photos once I get home.

I wanted to start this post now so that I can capture more of the actual brewery components construction that guys on AHB might be interested in. EG building and tuning a 500L 3 vessel RIMS system.

You can follow along on our face book page. https://www.facebook.com/WilsonBrewingCo

Cheers everyone,

Matty Wilson
Owner / Brew Master
Wilson Brewing Company


----------



## Curly79 (21/8/15)

Far out Matty. You've been a busy boy. Good on ya mate. I'll be keeping an eye on this thread for sure. Best of luck[emoji106]


----------



## n87 (21/8/15)

If you didnt spend 3 months typing this novel you may have been opened by now :blink:

Good luck :beer:


----------



## BrutusB (21/8/15)

Nice write up mate. Well done! Love the heating elements!


----------



## real_beer (21/8/15)

Excellent! Whatever the mind can conceive and believe the mind can achieve. Great too see your dream becoming a reality, make sure you keep yourself surrounded with all your terrific friends and their positive encouragement on the journey ahead. Your setup looks great, good luck. :icon_cheers:


----------



## MartinOC (21/8/15)

In a word.....FUCKMESWINGING!!!!

As real_beer quoted above, Napoleon Hill's book "Think & Grow Rich" seems to be in your library.....

That's REAL dedication & I wish you all the best in your endeavours. Just brilliant!

:beerbang:


----------



## Camo6 (21/8/15)

Well done mate! I don't usually have the patience to read long posts on here but I did for this one.
Sounds like your living the dream. Wish you the best with it.


----------



## Wilson Brewing Company (21/8/15)

BrutusB said:


> Nice write up mate. Well done! Love the heating elements!


I have all the stainless fittings and piping turning up this fortnight. I'll post a pic of the 18KW RIMS tube when loosely assembled. 

22kw HLT and 30kw BK. 

Cheers. 

Matty.


----------



## lobedogg (21/8/15)

Inspiring stuff! Thanks for sharing. I'll follow on FB also.


----------



## Grott (21/8/15)

Bloody well done, excellent and a big tick to your wife as she is a big part of the dream. Credit to you both.
Cheers


----------



## blotto (21/8/15)

What a find that place was mate! Best of luck with it all! If I'm down that way when you open I'll be sure to drop by :beerbang: 

Good luck


----------



## Spohaw (21/8/15)

Looks excellent .... Can't wait to have some decent local craft beer in the area ....So far I don't seeing you guys having much competition locally 

What's the big "wheel" for ? 

Its great seeing it all come together 

Let us know when the grand opening is , I'm sure you will get a few ahb'ers there to check out your wares ! Haha 

Good luck guys !


----------



## Wilson Brewing Company (21/8/15)

Thanks for the positive feedback and comments guys. Greatly appreciated.

I really agree with your comment grott.

My wife is the biggest advocate for our beer and what we are trying to achieve. She makes a bloody good sales woman for beer!! 

Cheers

Matty.


----------



## Wilson Brewing Company (21/8/15)

Spohaw said:


> Looks excellent .... Can't wait to have some decent local craft beer in the area ....So far I don't seeing you guys having much competition locally
> 
> What's the big "wheel" for ?
> 
> ...


Dan the Man!!

Those are massive cable drum ends to turn into tables, should seat 15 - 18 beer drinkers comfortably!!!

I still have two of your growlers, I will fill them if it will make you come visit!!

Cheers
Matty.


----------



## doon (21/8/15)

Nice stuff mate. Seriously though the size of that property would make a great brew pub. Yout gonna make a hell of a lot more money selling kegs over your own bar with a brew house that size then trying to distribute let alone the labour that goes into bottling etc. Take it from someone who has worked in the industry the last twelve months casual and now going full time as assistant brewer. Bottling enough yo make a profit is hard work.


----------



## Spohaw (21/8/15)

Haha sounds like a deal !

Got some beers I'll be sending to the wa state comp this year so I'll drop around a sample of each next time your in town 

Would mind trying some more of your beer while I'm there too !! Haha 

Going to have a decent sized tap room looking at those drums .... Can't wait to spill some beer on them haha 

Cheers


----------



## Wilson Brewing Company (21/8/15)

doon said:


> Nice stuff mate. Seriously though the size of that property would make a great brew pub. Yout gonna make a hell of a lot more money selling kegs over your own bar with a brew house that size then trying to distribute let alone the labour that goes into bottling etc. Take it from someone who has worked in the industry the last twelve months casual and now going full time as assistant brewer. Bottling enough yo make a profit is hard work.


Thanks Doon, I appreciate the comments mate. Unfortunately, even after rezoning my property, a pub isn't on the cards with the council at this stage. As development moves towards my property over the next few years it will become a viable. 

I understand bottling is going to be hard work and labour intensive but we've made it work on our business plan so we have to try and fail for ourselves if need be. 

Cheers
Matty.


----------



## Samuel Adams (21/8/15)

Awesome work Matty, good luck with everything.
Thanks for the interesting & educational write up.

I look forward to trying some of your beers !


----------



## kaiserben (21/8/15)

Good stuff and good luck! 

Any chance you could elaborate, or at least give us an idea, of what a 30% 'arms-length' lender would get in return for his/her cash?


----------



## Wilson Brewing Company (21/8/15)

kaiserben said:


> Good stuff and good luck!
> 
> Any chance you could elaborate, or at least give us an idea, of what a 30% 'arms-length' lender would get in return for his/her cash?


10% P.A. on their investment over 3 years with principle paid on the third year.

There's a few extra perks negotiated in there as well as it is a brewery!

An arms length lender purely invests money for an agreed return, they don't purchase any aspect or part of the business or have any control over what happens within the business. 

It also builds trust for future investment from both parties. You need to find people that believe in you and what your doing 100%. Mine all happened by chance and people approached me to be part of my future. 

Cheers

Matty.


----------



## BrutusB (21/8/15)

Wilson Brewing Company said:


> I have all the stainless fittings and piping turning up this fortnight. I'll post a pic of the 18KW RIMS tube when loosely assembled.
> 
> 22kw HLT and 30kw BK.
> 
> ...


Amazing. Please do!


----------



## GABBA110360 (21/8/15)

i enjoyed reading your story.
well done and best of luck with it
ken


----------



## Kingy (21/8/15)

That was a really good read. Thanks and good luck.


----------



## kaiserben (22/8/15)

Wilson Brewing Company said:


> 10% P.A. on their investment over 3 years with principle paid on the third year.


Just so I know I'm understanding this- let's say, hypothetically, someone invests $100 (keeping the mathematics simple), so you'd pay them $10 in year 1, $10 in year 2, and then in the third year another $10 plus the original $100? Is that how it works?


----------



## Wilson Brewing Company (22/8/15)

kaiserben said:


> Just so I know I'm understanding this- let's say, hypothetically, someone invests $100 (keeping the mathematics simple), so you'd pay them $10 in year 1, $10 in year 2, and then in the third year another $10 plus the original $100? Is that how it works?


Yep that's the one mate. I included some free merch and beer in my contracts too.


----------



## droid (22/8/15)

Awesomeness !!!!!!!! all the best with it mate, I'm about to meet some peope doing a similar thing near here, tho they are going for cans.


----------



## keifer33 (22/8/15)

Absolutely awesome! Great write up and best of luck with your venture.

Shame not knowing about it sooner as I could have offered up BCA/Private Cert services


----------



## Black Devil Dog (22/8/15)

I wish you all the best with your dream, you really seem to have a clear idea of the direction you're heading. 

Awesome.


----------



## MrPage (22/8/15)

Great read fella. Good luck with it...


----------



## spog (22/8/15)

Well one family trip we did was the drive across the Nullabor to Perth and all places south,but not Albany.
At the time I wanted to go to Albany but was voted out in favour of wave rock just out of Hyden,well **** me if that wasn't a wasted vote and time.
Now I'll have an even better excuse to go to Albany and surrounds on a beer/brewery education jaunt .
All the best with realising the dream WBC.


----------



## Wilson Brewing Company (23/8/15)

keifer33 said:


> Absolutely awesome! Great write up and best of luck with your venture.
> 
> Shame not knowing about it sooner as I could have offered up BCA/Private Cert services


HAHA yeh that would of been a nice partnership!! I greatly appreciate the offer.
Your more than welcome to come say hello any time and have a beer :?)

Cheers
Matty


----------



## Wilson Brewing Company (23/8/15)

spog said:


> Well one family trip we did was the drive across the Nullabor to Perth and all places south,but not Albany.
> At the time I wanted to go to Albany but was voted out in favour of wave rock just out of Hyden,well **** me if that wasn't a wasted vote and time.
> Now I'll have an even better excuse to go to Albany and surrounds on a beer/brewery education jaunt .
> All the best with realising the dream WBC.


Albany would definitely have been the better option Spog, large anzac history, whaling, distillery, all the good stuff. Next time you head this way give us a yell, got a little cottage out the back that loves to be kept company. 

Cheers
Matty.


----------



## Moad (23/8/15)

Good luck with the venture, I'm sure many on here have a similar dream and you have got the balls to give if a go! Look forward to progress reports


----------



## Josh (23/8/15)

Brilliant post. I'll be following this one with a keen eye.

Looks like a fantastic location.


----------



## kennek (23/8/15)

Awesome post! Will follow with interest 
From the pics it looks like you have done a mountain of work and looks fantastic. Amazing what can be acheived if it's your passion! 

The best of luck with it all Matty.


----------



## Spohaw (5/9/15)

Beer gardens looking nice Matty !


----------



## Wilson Brewing Company (10/9/15)

Hi guys, thought I'd throw up a few equipment updates. Starting to get a fair bit of 'shiny' rock up so only fair I let you take a look! Also managed to get our beer garden turfed! Looking the goods. 
The RIMS tube is a monster but should work well. Need to remove the element dividers to make sure the flow is good. Next step is to make the brew stand, weld all the tank fittings on and build the control panel. Wire up the generator to the 3 phase power board and should be good for a test run!


Cheers
Matty


----------



## Spohaw (10/9/15)

Looking great guys ! 

Can't wait to see some beer through those sight glasses !

That guys beard on the end there looks massive ..... Almost looks bigger than yours haha


----------



## idzy (10/9/15)

Wow Matty, looks amazing. Have a heap of questions, particularly about your fittings and elements. Will PM ya.


----------



## real_beer (11/9/15)

The lawn looks great Matty but the gutters need a mow :lol:


----------



## madpierre06 (11/9/15)

What a top read, inspiring stuff. Hope it continues to keep going forward, eh.


----------



## TheWiggman (11/9/15)

Felt like not liking it because of how insanely jealous I am that you are living out my dream. It was in honesty one of the most inspiring things I've read. It's one thing to buy a business built up by someone else using cash from the bank, it's another thing to sell your house and borrow time/money/materials from those close to you to do what you want to do.
I've got faith this will all play out the way you want it to. While you're sitting there with your mates in your OWN brewpub on a Friday arvo with some mates after a hot day's mashing, I'll still be finishing off paperwork ready for Monday thinking about what else I might need for my own brewpub and whether or not I have enough guts to take the leap. Maybe this thread might end up being my inspiration?

Full credit to you man, admirable stuff. And as was previously posted, full credit to the wife and kids too.


----------



## Spohaw (11/9/15)

I just can't wait for some decent local craft beer I can buy when my kegs are empty !


----------



## Matplat (11/9/15)

Fantastic stuff mate, I fully intend to follow your example as soon as I can so it is interesting to know your final set up costs, gives me a target to work towards!

You probably are aware of this already, but you said you are going to remove your heating element dividers so that is doesn't disrupt the wort flow. If the elements are allowed to touch each other they will overheat and burn out so they need to be supported one way or another.

All the best mate, jealous as f*%k!


----------



## Wilson Brewing Company (14/9/15)

Thanks for the kind words of inspiration guys! I really appreciate the support. If you're ever in my neck of the woods (Albany W.A.) please stop in for a chat and a beer on me!


So starting to mock up the tank assembly and playing with fittings, still need to fabricate the brewing stand and have it powder coated then I can bolt down for real!!

Here's the RIMS tube loosely assembled so I can figure out mounting heights etc. I love this beast, cant wait to fire off the first trail batch with it. 


Cheers,

Matty.


----------



## rockeye84 (15/9/15)

Such a good story mate.. Well done!! I'm only up the road in Esperance, look forward to trying some of your brews someday..


----------



## chrisluki (15/9/15)

Living the dream! Well Done!!!


----------



## Diesel80 (15/9/15)

Wilson Brewing Company said:


> Thanks for the kind words of inspiration guys! I really appreciate the support. If you're ever in my neck of the woods (Albany W.A.) please stop in for a chat and a beer on me!
> 
> 
> So starting to mock up the tank assembly and playing with fittings, still need to fabricate the brewing stand and have it powder coated then I can bolt down for real!!
> ...


My folks live in Denmark, mum teaches in Albany.
When I visit them next I will drop in for sure.

If you are lucky I might even volunteer to be a brewb!tch for a day  (It is on my short bucket list to experience a day in a brewery.)

Good work on the setup, looks the goods so far! 

Cheers,
D80


----------



## Spohaw (15/9/15)

I'll just come over and drink some brews hehe


----------



## droid (15/9/15)

Hi Mattywhat type of rims have you got on your small set-up, obviously you liked it )rims) enough to go rims on the big gal, so whatvisnyour advice to someone looking at maintaining mash temp through recirc?

It'd be great to see a design plan of the brewery. 

I brewed 1200ltrs on Saturday (ok ok I shovelled grain) and I bottled 800ltrs into 330 ml Stubbs last Sunday with the brewer. It took 2.5 hours, something like 1800stubs? direct from the bright tank. One issue he has is that the bottling machine has to be near the bright tanks and where the drains are but the bottles on the pallets won't fit in there so there was much running back and forth. He did have these cool 24 bottle pick up plate things, but then the bottles are staggered on a pallet and the pick up plates aren't staggered nor is the steriliser tray on the bottling machine. Yeah so just putting it out there

Anyway, looks like you've got shitloads of room in there mate cheers

Ed> link for bottling machine, labeller and bright tank controller thingo

http://www.meheen.com


----------



## Wilson Brewing Company (16/9/15)

droid said:


> Hi Mattywhat type of rims have you got on your small set-up, obviously you liked it )rims) enough to go rims on the big gal, so whatvisnyour advice to someone looking at maintaining mash temp through recirc?
> 
> It'd be great to see a design plan of the brewery.
> 
> ...


Hi Droid! Thanks for the feedback mate!

The RIMS system on my 52Litre brew rig is a 1 1/2" stainless tube with a 3600w stainless element (custom built of course!). Run from a PID. Works bloody well!! Cost around $200 to setup I suppose. My advice is definitely to use some kind of recirc system, your efficiency will increase, you can step mash easily, your beer will be super clear. Another point I found helpful was using insulation on your vessels and tubing. Helps reduce energy costs considerably and maintains temps HEAPS easier. 

The brewery has kind of developed its layout as we went, in relation to what was required by council, RGLWA and BCA requirements. Things just seem to work in certain spots. I started with the vessels and everything else went from there. If you can get some kind of spreadsheet together and work out what kind of money you need to make it all falls into place after that. 

Excellent work lending a hand doing some brewing!
Our brite tank holds 450Litres, same thing, fed straight to the bottling machine. I'm using fast racking for bottle movements across a sterilizer trough then onto the little bottling line. I've got heaps of room so can lay it out nice and systematically! 4 head counter pressure filler controlled by timers and manually loaded / unloaded. We are capping and boxing everything by hand to start with. Going to be long days but you gotta start somewhere!

Cheers.
Matty.


----------



## droid (16/9/15)

good stuff mate thanks 

best wishes


----------



## Roosterboy (16/9/15)

Great article , Well done to you and your wife and kids Matty.
Are you going to brew mainly Ales ? If Lagers also where were you going to cold condition them which is an added cost ?


----------



## Wilson Brewing Company (17/9/15)

droid said:


> good stuff mate thanks
> 
> best wishes


I'll post some pics of the small RIMS for you droid. 

Cheers
Matty


----------



## Wilson Brewing Company (17/9/15)

Roosterboy said:


> Great article , Well done to you and your wife and kids Matty.
> Are you going to brew mainly Ales ? If Lagers also where were you going to cold condition them which is an added cost ?


Hi Roosterboy!

Yes we are starting with Ales. I am also doing an entry level 'Blonde'. Pretty much a Pilsner recipe but fermented at 15C. 

I can do Lagers, I have a 4m x 4m cold crash room and a 40' refrigerated sea container for storage of cartons and kegs.
I will be doing lagers as a 'seasonal' to start with until we have enough turnover to tie up fermentors for a bit longer. 

Cheers
Matty


----------



## Wilson Brewing Company (17/9/15)

Hi guys, so finally got our trademarks back!! WOO HOO!!!

Here's a look at the logo and bottle designs. I was aiming for classic, contemporary, utilizing our family name and linking to the maritime history of the area. Let me know what you think!


Cheers
Matty.


----------



## Mardoo (17/9/15)

Well done. Looks great!


----------



## Josh (17/9/15)

Wilson Brewing Company said:


> Hi guys, so finally got our trademarks back!! WOO HOO!!!
> 
> Here's a look at the logo and bottle designs. I was aiming for classic, contemporary, utilizing our family name and linking to the maritime history of the area. Let me know what you think!
> 
> ...


Love the logo.

Bottle range looks great too. I like the idea of a singular looking label with changing colours.


----------



## Wilson Brewing Company (17/9/15)

Josh said:


> Love the logo.
> 
> Bottle range looks great too. I like the idea of a singular looking label with changing colours.


Thanks guys!!

The beer names and bar coding are around the tabs on the sides.


----------



## real_beer (17/9/15)

Wilson Brewing Company said:


> Hi guys, so finally got our trademarks back!! WOO HOO!!!
> 
> Here's a look at the logo and bottle designs. I was aiming for classic, contemporary, utilizing our family name and linking to the maritime history of the area. Let me know what you think!
> 
> ...


Classy and very inviting, perfect theme for your Albany location.


----------



## Curly79 (17/9/15)

Love the labels Matty. Will I be able to get my hands on some over here in Victoria at some stage or are you only selling locally?


----------



## Wilson Brewing Company (17/9/15)

Curly79 said:


> Love the labels Matty. Will I be able to get my hands on some over here in Victoria at some stage or are you only selling locally?


Hi Curly!

We'll be doing online sales as well mate. We will launch the website once our licence is issued. Even got a members club you can join. 

Cheers
Matty


----------



## crowmanz (17/9/15)

I have been following this post but yet to congratulate you mate, so congratulations! Loving the updates, thanks for posting your progress. It is inspirational.


----------



## simmo1972 (17/9/15)

Congratulations, been following and look forward to the updates. Love the logo and labels.


----------



## dannymars (18/9/15)

Great read, congrats and I wait eagerly for updates


----------



## spog (18/9/15)

Shmick looking labels,the yacht making up letter L in your name is very clever and eye catching ,the angled neck label also.
Look'n good.


----------



## Wilson Brewing Company (25/9/15)

Had a young local fella who runs his own business finish off my tank mods while I'm up at work (second last swing!!!). Will save me a good weeks labour welding it up myself that can be better spent working on the brewery building. DAMN he's doing a fine job!! Big thanks to Jake at Albany Stainless Steel.

Also our advertising period with the local city council for the brewery finished yesterday. No letters of opposition from the public in my locality only a letter of support that asked that appropriate planning conditions to control noise, smell etc are followed. Excellent news for me, a good six months work getting the application in correctly with the council and addressing all issues. 

Also got my FIFO contract finishing on 10th of November.......then full time brewer!!! WOO HOO!!

Cheers Lads,

Matty.


----------



## Wilson Brewing Company (25/9/15)

That boil kettle is going to look soooo good with 33kw of ripple elements jammed in. Should boil pretty hard, pretty fast. I'm wiring in switches to control the elements in groups of two in case I need to flick a couple off once I hit the boil. 

Got six of the Camco ULWD 5500W ripple elements in the brewers hardware housings, should look schmick as!!

Cheers
Matty.


----------



## chrisluki (25/9/15)

Hey mate, just a quick question about your labels...will the beer style and/or nickname be on the front of the label?


----------



## mckenry (25/9/15)

How will you be bottling? I'm on my phone and can't see previous posts if it has already been covered.


----------



## Wilson Brewing Company (25/9/15)

chrisluki said:


> Hey mate, just a quick question about your labels...will the beer style and/or nickname be on the front of the label?


Hi chrisluki, the beer name and style is on the side of the label at the moment. It looks really good but we have thought about fridge presentation to customers and them not being able to see it directly. 

We've done a few trails with an extended panel below the main circle but havent quite locked it in yet. The six pack and carton designs are cool as with the names at the front. So we'll have to see how it develops over the next few months. 

Cheers
Matty


----------



## Spohaw (25/9/15)

Going to make your genny work hard haha

Lucky you have it but .... Can imagine the whole street going dark while you boil 

Looking good Matty !!


----------



## Wilson Brewing Company (25/9/15)

mckenry said:


> How will you be bottling? I'm on my phone and can't see previous posts if it has already been covered.


Hi mckenry. We are building a 4 head counter pressure filler that is fed directly from the bright tank. S/S ball valves run by auber timers. Manual load and unload. Pneumatic single capper run with a foot peddle. All labelled, filled, capped and cartoned by hand at this stage. I'll upload some pics for you to have a look at once its together a bit more.

Cheers
Matty.


----------



## Wilson Brewing Company (25/9/15)

Spohaw said:


> Going to make your genny work hard haha
> 
> Lucky you have it but .... Can imagine the whole street going dark while you boil
> 
> Looking good Matty !!


HAHAHA yep, my genie could supply the whole street though during a black out I reckon hahaha


----------



## Matplat (26/9/15)

I seriously hope it won't be too long before your beers make it to QLD, can't wait to try some!


----------



## Matplat (26/9/15)

How often do you anticipate you will be running the brewhouse initially? Daily?


----------



## Wilson Brewing Company (26/9/15)

Matplat said:


> How often do you anticipate you will be running the brewhouse initially? Daily?


For me its fermenter and bright tank space that is the restriction. Initially we will start with the first batch and work up from there! The business model is 4 batches roughly every ten days. That's running 4x fermentors on rotation and 1x equivalent size bright tank for carbonation. My goal is to hit that output then look at expanding. You have to start somewhere!! I want to get up to 4 beers in the core range and do a monthly small batch seasonal release. SO we will start with the first core beer and then slowly introduce the others. 

Cheers


----------



## Wilson Brewing Company (26/9/15)

Due to our low overheads, I don't have to worry about the bank shutting us down if we don't produce and hit our targets, so way less stress. My Mrs. has spent the last 3 years smashing and aligning our finances while I work FIFO to try and make it as successful as possible (pretty damn tricky when you have little kids!). The business and financial side is definitely the part you need to plan most and has been the hardest and longest to organize. Setting up / developing the brewing gear and actually brewing beer is the easy part! and the part you enjoy and look forward to the most!!


----------



## chrisluki (27/9/15)

Wilson Brewing Company said:


> Hi chrisluki, the beer name and style is on the side of the label at the moment. It looks really good but we have thought about fridge presentation to customers and them not being able to see it directly.
> 
> We've done a few trails with an extended panel below the main circle but havent quite locked it in yet. The six pack and carton designs are cool as with the names at the front. So we'll have to see how it develops over the next few months.
> 
> ...


Having worked in the industry, that was going to be my one piece of advice for you...you have to think about how they present to a customer who is faced with a fridge full of options...make it easy for them to pick you!


----------



## Mardoo (27/9/15)

And as someone who's worked in liquor retail for 10 years I'd have to second that. Style/type on the side is a probable issue. If you ever set your beer in the wider retail world the style/beer type on the side is going to lose you customers who only do a quick scan. It's also likely to piss off retailers who have to continually realign your beer on the shelf after people turn the bottle to see what it is. Keeping shelves neat is a constant pain in the butt.


----------



## Wilson Brewing Company (28/9/15)

Thanks chrisluki and Mardoo, I'd have to be stupid to not listen to guys who have worked in the beer retail sector. I appreciate your feedback and advice. 

I've gone back to work with our designer and we've come up with an addition to the original design that looks awesome and places the beer name and style front and centre.

Once I get a reasonable draft I'll upload and see what you guys think. 

Cheers lads!!
Matty.


----------



## seehuusen (1/10/15)

Thanks for sharing your story and experiences with the wider AHB community 
I'm sure a lot of us home brewers would like to take the same route, and I find a lot of inspiration in reading your travels down this path.

Good luck mate! :chug:


----------



## real_beer (8/11/15)

How're things progressing lately Matty, will you be open for business soon?

I've just bought a Sony Action Cam with my credit card points rewards at JB HiFi, and am itching to use it on a bike ride down your way early in the new year.


----------



## Tahoose (18/11/15)

Thanks for sharing also, looks like the end of this chapter is near and you can crack on with brewing some beers.

Best of luck.


----------



## Killer Brew (18/11/15)

Wilson Brewing Company said:


> Hi guys, so finally got our trademarks back!! WOO HOO!!!
> 
> Here's a look at the logo and bottle designs. I was aiming for classic, contemporary, utilizing our family name and linking to the maritime history of the area. Let me know what you think!
> 
> ...


Congrats on pursuing your dream! Labels look great. Can I ask what kind of cost is involved in getting these designed and printed?


----------



## The Judge (18/11/15)

How the hell have I missed this thread Matty?? Subscribed. Saw your last day at work on FB and had a massive pang of jealousy ;-) 

Will probably head down to Albany in the new year with the family so will definitely have to come past for a tour!! So stoked for you and the family to have got this underway.


----------



## Wilson Brewing Company (28/11/15)

real_beer said:


> How're things progressing lately Matty, will you be open for business soon?
> 
> I've just bought a Sony Action Cam with my credit card points rewards at JB HiFi, and am itching to use it on a bike ride down your way early in the new year.


More than welcome to turn up any time for a coldy mate! Give me a yell when you're heading down and stop on in!! We arent open yet but still got plenty of 'homebrew'!

Cheers
Matty


----------



## Wilson Brewing Company (29/11/15)

Killer Brew said:


> Congrats on pursuing your dream! Labels look great. Can I ask what kind of cost is involved in getting these designed and printed?


Hi Killer Brew!

So I ran an online competition initially to do my logo design as I couldn't get a decent price within WA ( Graphic design quotes where anywhere from $5-10K!! ) and I couldn't justify that kind of money for start up. I love to support local but somethings you have to make a call on.

So I ran a 99designs.com competition. Pretty cool process and cost me $300. I got on really well with the designer who won. He actually lives in Beunos Aries. So through 99designs you can do 1-on-1 projects. I tell him what I want, he quotes, he uploads his progress and we go back and forth a few times to get it right then when I'm happy he invoices through 99designs and I get the images. It seems to be he charges about $100 US per project. A 'project' being bottle labels, carton labels, tap handle labels, etc. Its a really good price and he does a great job. 

Printing is through a company in Perth, good pricing with minimum batches of 1000. You have to pay a stamp design fee if you use an irregular shape. Gets cheaper the more you buy. Took me a bit of hunting around to get the right price and quality. Most places will send you a free sample pack and you can check the finish. I whacked the sample stickers on bottles and ran them through ice, water, etc to make sure they'd be decent!

Hope that helps!

Cheers
Matty Wilson


----------



## Wilson Brewing Company (29/11/15)

The Judge said:


> How the hell have I missed this thread Matty?? Subscribed. Saw your last day at work on FB and had a massive pang of jealousy ;-)
> 
> Will probably head down to Albany in the new year with the family so will definitely have to come past for a tour!! So stoked for you and the family to have got this underway.


Yep I was pretty damn stoked to finish up the FIFO gig!! Never felt better getting off the plane knowing I don't have to go back. You always have some doubts come up about what you're doing but as long as you have good people around its heaps easier! Doing things like this AHB post helps as well, you just need re-assurance you're on the right track! Especially as this is something I have never done before (setting up a brewery) if something goes wrong you just go 'meh' and keep going!!

Look forward to your visit!

Cheers
Matty.


----------



## Wilson Brewing Company (29/11/15)

Hi guys!

Been a while since I checked in so here we go!

I have been flat out getting everything together, most of the last 4-6 weeks has been back and forward with my local council to finalize our planning approvals, WHICH IS NOW APPROVED!!!

So i'm approved by my local council to run a micro-brewery from our premises including cellar door sales and tastings. As long as i meet their conditions. Majority of which were pretty standard, drainage, H&S, refuse disposal.
The only one I wasn't expecting was main roads. 

As our property is on a tourist highway in an 80km/h zone, main roads are worried about points of conflict. Recently they passed a policy for our stretch of rd stating that properties are only allowed to have one access crossover. We have two, one for the house block and one for the brewery block. So MRWA have said as a condition of my approval i need to widen my brewery access for double traffic access (its single at the moment) and get rid of the crossover to the house. So some screwing around but I have to meet it. Just means we have to put a private property access though our brewery carpark!

I also finished all of the structural modifications required by our engineer as the whole brewery building (750m2) was unapproved when built by the previous owner. Wasn't too bad. About 200 hours of labour and $5000

The building is now structurally approved as class 8 (warehouse) and class 6 (retail). Now I have this approval I can move on with the brewery mods, new concrete floor in the brewing area, disabled toilet, septic system for floor waste and a firewall. Then the smaller stuff, exit signs, fire extinguishers etc. 

Also finally got the 32amp 3 phase run up to the shed and we've nearly finished wiring it all up. Our property was on overhead power previously but there is currently a subsidy for our locality to remove the over head and change to underground supply. With the subsidy the western power swap over was only $600 and then about $5000 for trenching cabling etc. My old man is a sparky so we saved a fair bit on the wiring side. 

The 3 phase will supply our general usage, lighting, glass door fridges, cool room and reefer container. The brewing system is run from the 120kva generator which is a separate system to the mains supply. 

Here's some pics. I've also added the new label design for the guys helping me out with moving the names, beer style etc to the front. Please let me know your thoughts lads.

Cheers,
Matty Wilson


----------



## DU99 (29/11/15)

Looking Good


----------



## Wilson Brewing Company (29/11/15)




----------



## Wilson Brewing Company (29/11/15)




----------



## Bribie G (29/11/15)

Bugger about the road access issue.

I wish I had to drive into my place through a brewery carpark. h34r:


----------



## Wilson Brewing Company (29/11/15)




----------



## Wilson Brewing Company (29/11/15)




----------



## wynnum1 (29/11/15)

How about putting the beer in Aluminium cans with glass bottles how can you be 100% sure they are safe.


----------



## Wilson Brewing Company (29/11/15)

wynnum1 said:


> How about putting the beer in Aluminium cans with glass bottles how can you be 100% sure they are safe.


I'd love to can wynnum1 but a 2 head manual canner with CO2 is about $75 - $100k and you have to buy a fair few blanks with that as well. I haven't quite figured out how to build one yet but i'll get there!

http://www.cask.com/main/index.php?page_id=39

As for the 'how can I be sure they are safe' comment. I think you mean in regards to exploding bottles?

I just follow best practice for bottling. Ensure I hit a stable FG and being extremely sanitary to avoid any infection. 
By following my own fermentation and bottling procedures I've never had a bottle explode or gushers since I started brewing. 

Also I think the use of accurate / calibrated test equipment and constant monitoring play a big role.

Our bottling procedure will be as follows. 

1. Ferment until stable FG is reached for 2 days. 
2. Beer is cold crashed in fermentor.
3. Beer is transferred to bright tank.
4. Beer is carbonated. 
5. Beer transferred to bottling line and counter pressure filled. 
6. Beers are packed and conditioned in cold storage for two weeks. 

Hope that answers your question. 

Cheers
Matty Wilson


----------



## Spohaw (29/11/15)

Is there a rough estimate when you think we can buy some beers Matty ?




Would be nice to see a Wilson brewing company beer in this instead of a lazy yak


----------



## Wilson Brewing Company (29/11/15)

Spohaw said:


> Is there a rough estimate when you think we can buy some beers Matty ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dan!!

We are still on track for end of February early March. As long as the plan holds together!!

Trust me....you'll know when we open!!

Cheers. 
Matty.


----------



## real_beer (29/11/15)

Matty you've sure earned an deserve all the success coming your way mate, well done seeing it through I'm very impressed :beer:


----------



## Doubleplugga (30/11/15)

I will definetely be stopping in for a visit next time I am down south mate. Bloody good effort, well done!


----------



## The Judge (12/1/16)

Wilson Brewing Company said:


> Dan!!
> 
> We are still on track for end of February early March. As long as the plan holds together!!
> 
> ...


Still on track for this date Matty? I'm heading down to Albany end of Feb.


----------



## WitWonder (12/1/16)

Matty, great thread and thanks for sharing. How are you planning to promote the brewery (budget)? Also, are you just selling at the door or are you trying to get taps elsewhere and supply kegs - I'm thinking this is harder than it sounds? I assume you've worked out how much you need to sell / month and worked that back to number of customers avg dollar spend etc to break even etc. Many businesses go under (your wife sounds like she'd know) because they are undercapitlised. Make sure you can tap your investors on the shoulder for more working capital should you need it. Have you applied for any grants from local government/council (no idea if there's any available, just a thought for a tourist venture).


----------



## TheWiggman (12/1/16)

Wilson Brewing Company said:


> As for the 'how can I be sure they are safe' comment. I think you mean in regards to exploding bottles?


I can help out with this. Just wait until the airlock stops bubbling.


----------



## Wilson Brewing Company (14/1/16)

The Judge said:


> Still on track for this date Matty? I'm heading down to Albany end of Feb.


Looking like mid - end of March at the moment. Still drop in for a beer and a look though!! Hit me up when you're heading down. 

Matty.


----------



## Blind Dog (14/1/16)

It's a little late, and I may or may not have had a few beers and be currently sipping on an 18 year old ardbeg (that's the Whisky not the Swedish babysitter), but it's one of the reasons I love ahb and all who sail in her. Over on the US sites you'd had a bunch of idiots, with sweet FA experience, telling you how you're bound to fail. Here you just have a bunch of guys and gals wanting you to succeed, wanting to visit, offering advice that may or may not be relevant but is offered in the hope it helps. Warms the cockles.

Back to the ardbeg (still the Whisky)

And best of luck. If I'm ever over that way I'm dropping in and expecting the ahb discount!


----------



## Wilson Brewing Company (15/1/16)

WitWonder said:


> Matty, great thread and thanks for sharing. How are you planning to promote the brewery (budget)? Also, are you just selling at the door or are you trying to get taps elsewhere and supply kegs - I'm thinking this is harder than it sounds? I assume you've worked out how much you need to sell / month and worked that back to number of customers avg dollar spend etc to break even etc. Many businesses go under (your wife sounds like she'd know) because they are undercapitlised. Make sure you can tap your investors on the shoulder for more working capital should you need it. Have you applied for any grants from local government/council (no idea if there's any available, just a thought for a tourist venture).


Hi WitWonder!

I'd have to say that I'm pretty lucky being born and bred in Albany and then deciding to start the brewery. Albany being a small city (~33,000 people) its still like a large town. I know a lot of great people and we have had a lot of help from local business, friends and family. So far I have only promoted the brewery via social media and word of mouth. And jeez has it spread like wild fire. We haven't allowed a budget for advertising as it could be never ending. Our base level for the business plan is to supply fresh beer to the local market only. Anything above this is a bonus. 

Our plan is to run as a micro production brewery, cartons and kegs, for local liquor retailers, pubs, bottle shops and restaurants etc. We are also operating a cellar door with a sampling bar (including consumption on the premises as the WA liquor laws have recently changed) including growler fills / sales. As part of your liquor licence application you need to show that you have outlets for your alcohol and obtain letters of support from local business to submit with the application. This makes you have to source places that will stock your beer before you even start producing, I'm lucky in my case that most of our prospective customers have approached me as we have SFA in the way of local beer options and Albany is renowned for local produce, so they've practically been beating my door down!!

I think a major component that has made it easier for me was having a comprehensive business plan right from the start. I developed that well before I even found a suitable property to build the brewery. Its not hard to do and has left me in good stead. At the time I took my current income from working FIFO Oil and Gas and set that as my projected gross profit income for the brewery then worked everything backwards from there. Then you work out all your associated costs (as best you can) by ringing a lot of suppliers etc to figure out prices. Then I set a carton price, keg price and beer / litre price and tied it all together. I included everything I could think of including estimating rough water / power usage from my residential bills. That's a pretty simple look at it but it gave me a rough idea of where to start and then I update the brewery spreadsheet nearly everyday now!

I absolutely agree about the under capitalization comment. I suppose I've been lucky to have a lot of good people help me in different areas and also worked hard to reduce any borrowing as much as possible to give us the best chance of success. 

I haven't researched any grants / assistance yet but just yesterday, the guy who runs my local store was telling me about an advertising grant available from the local small business centre. I'm going to stir them up this week and i'll let you know how i go!!

Thanks for the feedback WW and hopefully catch you for a beer at some point. 

Cheers
Matty Wilson


----------



## Wilson Brewing Company (15/1/16)

Blind Dog said:


> It's a little late, and I may or may not have had a few beers and be currently sipping on an 18 year old ardbeg (that's the Whisky not the Swedish babysitter), but it's one of the reasons I love ahb and all who sail in her. Over on the US sites you'd had a bunch of idiots, with sweet FA experience, telling you how you're bound to fail. Here you just have a bunch of guys and gals wanting you to succeed, wanting to visit, offering advice that may or may not be relevant but is offered in the hope it helps. Warms the cockles.
> 
> Back to the ardbeg (still the Whisky)
> 
> And best of luck. If I'm ever over that way I'm dropping in and expecting the ahb discount!


Totally agree BD!! You guys are awesome!! 

See you for a beer soon, 

;?)

Cheers,
Matty Wilson


----------



## Tahoose (15/1/16)

Not sure on what the legislation was but there was a change in grants for small businesses last year. The long and short is that each purchase under 20k could be claimed individually and you could get a portion of that back.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Wilson Brewing Company (15/1/16)

Tahoose said:


> Not sure on what the legislation was but there was a change in grants for small businesses last year. The long and short is that each purchase under 20k could be claimed individually and you could get a portion of that back.
> 
> Hope it helps.


Thanks Tahoose! You are correct. We managed to claim a heap of our equipment purchases for last year. 

Cheers
Matty Wilson


----------



## wynnum1 (15/1/16)

Are you going to sell coffee along with the sampling bar drivers are limited drinking beer and today news reports about nitrogen infused coffee.


----------



## Matplat (15/1/16)

Punctuate that shit bro... makes more sense!


----------



## The Judge (15/1/16)

I'm not sure punctuation can save that sentence.


----------



## dammag (15/1/16)

Surely that sort of post is allowable on a Friday afternoon!


----------



## rizrah (20/2/16)

Inspirational stuff. What has clearly been hours (millions of hours by the sound of it) of hard work sounds like it's due to pay off shortly! 
How has the gear been holding up? By now you've got a few brews thru her I'm guessing! 
All the best Mat, not over that side of aus too often but would love to check her out someday soon.


----------



## rizrah (20/2/16)

Inspirational stuff. What has clearly been hours (millions of hours by the sound of it) of hard work sounds like it's due to pay off shortly! 
How has the gear been holding up? By now you've got a few brews thru her I'm guessing! 
All the best Mat, not over that side of aus too often but would love to check her out someday soon.


----------



## WitWonder (9/8/16)

Hey Matt nice write up in the paper today, good to see things are still motoring along! (I assume he won't mind me posting the link here);

https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/regional/great-southern/a/32269665/new-brewery-on-tap-soon/#page1


----------



## Devhay (9/8/16)

What an inspirational thread, great work!

Like I needed any more excuses to escape down to Albany!


----------



## Feldon (9/8/16)

Bravo, Matty!


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (9/8/16)

Since this zombie has been resurrected: Matty, ditch the reefer as soon as you can. They are monstrous energy hogs, a properly designed coolroom will pay for itself amazingly quickly, especially if you are running it on a genset.


----------



## Hostage_85 (15/8/16)

I'm just glad to see its working out.

Next time I'm in Albany I'll be sure to come and have a beer haha.
Shouldn't be too hard as Albany is my wife's favorite location down south.


----------



## Benn (15/8/16)

....Reefer?


----------



## Killer Brew (15/8/16)

Benn said:


> ....Reefer?


Sure, if you are offering!


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (15/8/16)

Benn said:


> ....Reefer?


Yup, Reefer.


----------



## rude (15/8/16)

Reef her bloody hell who's going to do the house work

You must be on the weed mate Im not giving her up


----------



## wynnum1 (16/8/16)

Have you looked at cans i see in the US small operations use mobile and they are starting in Australia.

http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2016/04/mobile-canning-comes-to-australia/


----------



## Fraser's BRB (16/8/16)

Just found this thread, inspiring stuff.

Looks like there were some delays from your last post to opening Matty (approx 6 months). Not that I find that unexpected, but what happened? I'm guessing red tape of some description, but given your earlier posts it looked like it was all but over the line.

Anyway, great to see someone doing what so many of us would like to do and making a go of it. I'll be sure to drop in if I'm ever in that part of the world.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (28/11/16)

Hi Matt. I had a pint of your bitter in the Earl Spencer the other day, not normally a fan of nitro, but this was very good. The gas usually masks the flavour making them all taste a bit the same, but not this one, plenty getting past the nitro.
Good luck with the venture.


----------



## droid (26/5/17)

hows things going down there?


----------



## BrockHops (28/5/17)

Matty, 
What a great read!
Hope it's going well mate.
Love to fly West and have a taste


----------



## Nullnvoid (15/1/18)

Noticed this in the paper. Bit of an update I guess

http://www.theage.com.au/wa-news/ho...ewing-into-a-5m-business-20180108-h0fa9x.html


----------



## Coodgee (15/1/18)

Nullnvoid said:


> Noticed this in the paper. Bit of an update I guess
> 
> http://www.theage.com.au/wa-news/ho...ewing-into-a-5m-business-20180108-h0fa9x.html




wow that's unreal!!


----------



## Mardoo (15/1/18)

That’s fantastic! Congrats Matty and family!


----------



## huez (15/1/18)

I follow him on instagram, he's killing it over there. Looks like they're doing works for a brewery upgrade already.


----------



## Nullnvoid (25/5/18)

These guys are still killing it over in Albany!

https://www.brewsnews.com.au/2018/05/25/wilson-brewing-undergoes-brand-refresh/


----------

